# what do u think i should keep my pigeons in?



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, im thinking of rehoming a pair of pigeons from a rescue centre i volunteer at, and i have a few places i could keep them, but im not very experienced so i thought i'd ask and see what your opinion is. i could either keep them in a chicken coop which has an upstairs and a run downstairs, or in a shed where i keep my rabbits (in hutches) there are already some perches fitted and i would also make some nest boxes for them, or i could keep them in an avairy but the problem with it is that it is mainly mesh so when it rains the water goes in so they would need to be shut in a hutch inside the avary at night. thanks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hi Mystery, and welcome to the forum.  How nice that you're going to rescue some needy pigeons.....that's how I got started lol. Sounds like you have some options to work with. I would steer away from the shed and more towards the chicken coop/aviary, since the shed may not have adequate lighting and ventilation. It also depends on where (more or less) you live, and the weather. I would use the coop, and it would easy to securely attach a few tarps to cover the top and sides. Then, in warm or non-rainy weather, you can just unlatch the tarp on the sides or top part that you would like open. 

Are you planning on letting them fly? If so, you can get some advice here on trapping (but not from me lol). If you have a large enough enclosure, I wouldn't worry about letting them out to fly. Many pigeons are lost to hawks, and those are the pigeons often flying in larger flocks that people have. Two pigeons on their own would have very little chance, and as I know from personal experience, they can be quite happy in a roomy enclosure. 

My birds don't fly (many are rescues, or disabled, or can't/don't fly), and they live in a very large camping tent, which is the best aviary I've ever had. I filled it with old furniture and fake trees and nesting boxes, and they love it. The cover comes off to let air in all the netted "windows", and I cover it with tarps and put heat lamps in during the winter. It works well as long as there are no predatory animals around that can tear through it (mine is in my backyard).

If you are completely new to pigeons, please let us know and we can fill you in one what kind of food/grit/etc. to supply for them. Hope this helps.


----------



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, thanks for your quick reply it was very useful, i think i will keep them in the coop but put the coop inside the aviary so then i will be able to open up the coop to give them extra space. i also have chickens do pigeons have a similar diet? are there any foods that need to be avoided? would it be better if they didnt breed, if it is better for them not to breed how can this be avoided? thanks


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Breeding is easy to handle, most of us use fake or "dummy" eggs to replace their eggs with. If you keep a close eye on them, the day the egg is laid (there will be one, then another one within 48 hours), you can safely throw the egg away because it doesn't begin growing until it is incubated by the parents. So no worries about throwing away a live egg if you catch it the day it is laid. You can find dummy eggs online at Foy's or other pigeon sites, or even at a craft store, and they're inexpensive. The pigeons will lay on these and most of them don't seem to mind that they don't hatch (though there are exceptions lol). 

I have one chicken in with my pigeons, but it is not recommended to keep them together usually. My chicken sneaked in as a day-old chick and so grew up thinking she is a pigeon, and they all do well. I have heard other stories about chickens injuring or even killing pigeons, so I would make sure they're not out together. 

If you have a feed store nearby, you can get a bulk bag of pigeon seed and also one of red grit. Grit is very important to have out for them as they can't digest their seeds without it. I also have chicken scratch and cracked corn in for the chicken, which the pigeons love as well. For treats, you can give them raw, unsalted peanuts, peas, some other veggies, and mine love kettle corn popped with no butter or salt. A heavy dish for drinking water is good, one that's easy to clean daily as (you probably know) that many birds get most of their illnesses from drinking dirty water (and pigeons have no qualms about pooping in their water!  ) Another tub or large dish can serve as a bath, you probably want one big enough so they can both get in as bathing is often a social occasion lol. Perches are good, you can use old sticks or branches (make sure they're not splintery, of course). A milk crate on it's side makes a great nesting box, at least for mine. 

If you've never had pigeons before, you're in for a nice surprise.  Many of us here have indoor pet pigeons who run the house (bossing around cats and other critters). They are really interesting, fun birds, each with his or her own personality and preferences. I know you'll enjoy them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon-Talk

Thank you for considering adopting some pigeons. Pigeons are relatively easy to keep, if you just follow a few rules.

If you are going to keep them outside, they must have a coop that is predator and wind and rain proof. They cannot be in any draft of air or near standing water. Chicken wire is never used as outside barrier, but hardware cloth is good.

Here is an example of some excellent pigeon food. You can also make one up with the same ingredients from feed stores, Wal Mart, and grocery stores.

http://purgrain.com/ingredients.htm

You can keep them indoors also, as many people here do, they make excellent pets.

Here is nother link on pet pigeon care:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10848


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Mystery*

Do we know you? reason for asking your writing reminds me of a long ago poster on here. Well any ways welcome to pigeonlife.

Andi


----------



## mystery (Jan 13, 2007)

hi, thanks for your help, can i ask why chicken wire isnt generally used? i dont think ive ever been on this site before however i was thinking about getting some pigeons a little while ago. thanks


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Mystery,

Chicken wire leaves them vulnerable to weasles and rats.

I use strong 1/4 inch mesh (called hardare clth in the UK) , I underwire the base of the aviary and the insides of the wooden shelter so that the rats can't burrow or gnaw their way in.

For food I use Bamforths Economy Pigeon Mix and TK Conditioner.

Just as a matter of interest, were is the rescue centre do you work for? I am trying to compile a list of centres in the UK that are sympathetic to pigeons. You can e-mail me privately if you prefer.

Cynthia


----------

